# 8 أسباب رئيسية تشعل نار الخلافات الزوجية



## girgis2 (28 يوليو 2011)

*




*
*بواسطة:اليوم السابع ، 22 يوليو, 2011 *​ 
*تراكم المشكلات بين الزوجين يولد الانفجار،*
*وتقدم الدكتورة هالة حماد استشارى الطب النفسى للأطفال والمراهقين والعلاج الأسرى بعض الأسباب التى يمكن أن نتجنبها لعدم حدوث هذا الأمر،*​ 
*وتقول: هناك أسباب تشير بشكل واضح إلى تدمير الحياة الزوجية وهى:*​ 
*- عدم التسامح لعدم وجود حوار مستمر بين الزوجين، بالإضافة إلى عدم مناقشة ما يمكن أن يكون تسبب فى زعل أحد الطرفين.*​ 
*ـ أن تكون توقعات كل منهما مبالغ فيها، فيظن الزوج أن الزوجة سوف تكون الزوجة والعشيقة والأم والأخت، وهى لا تستطيع تقديم هذا دفعة واحدة، وعلى العكس تتوقع الزوجة بالنسبة للزوج أن يكون الزوج والأب والأخ والصديق، وأيضا هو لا يستطيع تقديم هذا وهنا يحدث الصدام بينهما.*​ 
*- قيام الزوجين بمناقشة الأمور فيما بينهم بصوت مرتفع، حيث تكون المناقشة حادة للغاية قد تصل إلى مرحلة الإهانة لأحد الطرفين.*​ 
*- التدخل المستمر لأهل الطرفين فى حياتهم حتى فى أبسط الأشياء مما يعطى كل مشكلة حجما أكبر من حجمها الحقيقى.*​ 
*- تحميل الزوج أشياء فوق استطاعته من الناحية المادية، خاصة فى ظل الركود الاقتصادى التى تعيشه البلاد.*​ 
*- اختلاف كل من الزوج والزوجة فى رؤيته الشخصية لتربية الأطفال.*​ 
*- ويبقى الشىء المهم والمسئول عن توتر العلاقة بين الزوجين، هو تقصير كل منهما فى حق الآخر بالنسبة للحياة، فمع مرور الوقت يغفل كل منهما حق الطرف الآخر فى الحياة الرومانسية والعلاقات الحميمة، مما يؤثر بالسلب على شكل العلاقة الأسرية فيما بينهم.*​ 
*وتؤكد الدكتورة هالة أن الزوجين يمكنهما تفادى كل هذه المشكلات بإيجاد لغة الحوار بينهم بطريقة ودية لائقة، ومناقشة كافة أمور الحياة الزوجية فيما بينهما دون خجل أو تجريح لأى منهما، مع ضرورة توضيح وجهة نظر كل منهما فى هدوء.*​ 
*http://helwa.maktoob.com/sec21000/a...اب-رئيسية-تشعل-نار-الخلافات-الزوجية/index.htm*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتييييييير للموضوع المفيد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يوليو 2011)

اتمنى من الرب ان يجنب بيوتنا الخلافات الزوجية


----------



## girgis2 (29 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييير للموضوع المفيد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*
العفو
الشكر لمرورك ولذوقك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


*​


حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من الرب ان يجنب بيوتنا الخلافات الزوجية


*
آمييين

صلواتك أخي

*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل ومفيد
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## girgis2 (1 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك​


*العفو
شكرااا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراا جدااا
للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rimonda (1 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكراا جدااا
> للموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
الشكر لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك أستاذ نهيسي


*​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أغسطس 2011)

rimonda قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا الله يبارك فيك​


*
شكرااا لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جمييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## girgis2 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>جمييييييييل جدا​​</b>


*
شكرااا لمرورك ولتقييمك
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------

